# [SOLVED] HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GSA-H60L SCSI CdRom Device



## Signs95 (May 5, 2009)

This is making me crazy. My CD stopped working and when I check Device Manager it says the driver is corrupted (error 39) and Windows can't load it.

This drive was working until yesterday.

I have loaded Driver Detective, but it says the Driver (shown in title above) is the latest one. I have no way of loading the driver anyway!!

I have a HP a6357cPC running Vista Home Premium. I am also quickly losing my mind with this problem.

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GSA-H60L SCSI CdRom Device*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

ah code 39, ty for posting the code, this is very helpful to the nature of the problem.

This is a filter problem for the cd drive:

Follow my instructions here exactly:

start
all programs
accesories
run
type
regedit (press ok)
If you are prompted for a administrative password (enter it) or for confirmation 
click on ok.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\
{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} in the right pane look for:

upper filters <DELETE
lower filters <DELETE
upperfilters.bak - you do not need to remove this entry here

CLose up the registry now.
reboot pc

Does it work now?

If so, please makr thread solved, by going near the top of this page and clicking on "thread tools tab".


----------



## Signs95 (May 5, 2009)

Thank you Riskyone101,

My brother came to the rescue late yesterday. He went to the Microsoft site and keyed in the error code 39 onto the search. It came back with the explanation that it was a registry problem, and had an option to click on "Fix it". He did, and the site did fix it!!

Apparently when I deleted some programs from my PC, via Control Panel, I didn't realize that you can get problems, if you don't reboot your PC after each delete. I did multiple deletes, then rebooted, and stuff happened.

I suspect that your solution is what the Microsoft Web Site did. I have also requested a refund from Drive Detective. Apparently Drive Detective only checks for "latest version", but does no problem checking, etc. Not much value there.

Thanks for getting back to me.

Signs95


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes agreed finally I have some recognition on that matter that these driver programs are inaccurate and sometimes just dead wrong. ty for letting me know that you got it resolved, also my solutiion is exactly the same one microsoft has posted with click button
it would of done the samething 

Your welcome, ty for using TSF.


----------



## ephraimy (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GSA-H60L SCSI CdRom Device*



Riskyone101 said:


> Hello and Welcome to TSF,
> 
> ah code 39, ty for posting the code, this is very helpful to the nature of the problem.
> 
> ...


----------

